# Excellent Chrome Plater Wanted



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 3, 2013)

Does anyone know of an excellent chrome plater in the Alameda, California area?


----------



## DonChristie (May 7, 2013)

ASP (Artistic Silver Plating) in Signal hill. They do chrome, Cad and all types of plating.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestion but I really need a plater in NORCAL.


----------



## DonChristie (May 7, 2013)

My bad, i was thinking Alameda was in LA. Call those guys, you can ship to them.


----------



## looneymatthew (May 7, 2013)

*How far nor cal*

Is santa barbara to far south



giovannilicalsi said:


> thanks for your suggestion but i really need a plater in norcal.


----------



## decotriumph (May 7, 2013)

Sherm's Plating in Sacramento

http://www.shermsplating.com/


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 7, 2013)

Just dropped off my stuff needing cad at Artist in signal hill.
Stand,ears,clip, binder bolt,  fender braces & a random ring
$75


----------



## 41caddy (May 8, 2013)

*Bay Area chrome plating*

You could try Superior plating, Valley plating in Santa Clara or Sherms in Sac. I would use the first two shops for bicycle chrome/nickel but not for automotive. Had some bumpers done that didn't turn out very nice.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 8, 2013)

Thanks.
I will check them out.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Just dropped off my stuff needing cad at Artist in signal hill.
> Stand,ears,clip, binder bolt,  fender braces & a random ring
> $75




I'd like to know how the service/quality is. Did you have to perp the parts or do they do that? V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (May 9, 2013)

Those west coast shops sound pretty good, but is there any reputable plating shops CABE-ers have dealt with closer to the east coast that you could mail items needing chrome plating to, perhaps with a website I could check out? I figure the plating work will be expensive enough. It would be nice to save a little on shipping and other fees that might apply only in CA. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (May 9, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd like to know how the service/quality is. Did you have to perp the parts or do they do that? V/r Shawn




These guys are great! Husband and wife run the show. They do or did the chrome for Foose on Overhaulin. Did a complete bike for me. Whenever I get chrome done, I always pre-prep. These guys also prep. If your parts look pretty good when you arrive, it will be less overall because they have to do less prep. 
Chrome ref: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=447

website: http://www.artisticsilverplating.com/


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 9, 2013)

*Nickel plating*

I found an excellent nickel plating company.
A Steinway restoration shop next door to my shop uses Monsen Plating.
They have been in Berkeley since 1904. The oldest plating shop on the west coast.
I am having them nickel plate my New Departure Model A  and Model M hubs.
I am going to have the hub scripts re-engraved at an engraving shop before I drop them off at the platters shop.
I will take some photos and write about the process.

Contact
Owner: Gary Reopelle
Phone: (510) 655-0890
gary@monsensilversmiths.com


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> These guys are great! Husband and wife run the show. They do or did the chrome for Foose on Overhaulin. Did a complete bike for me. Whenever I get chrome done, I always pre-prep. These guys also prep. If your parts look pretty good when you arrive, it will be less overall because they have to do less prep.
> Chrome ref: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=447
> 
> website: http://www.artisticsilverplating.com/




Thanks,
   I'm going to need zinc, cad, and chrome done for a few bikes and want to do everything in one shot. Is shipping parts a problem? What about cost--a couple of examples. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone know of a reliable affordable chrome plater in Chicago? I was charged more for rechroming than what the parts cost.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Does anyone know of a reliable affordable chrome plater in Chicago? I was charged more for rechroming than what the parts cost.




That isn't unusual in todays world with the price of chrome. Many times you are better off if you can find NOS or a part someone else has already rechromed. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (May 30, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks,
> I'm going to need zinc, cad, and chrome done for a few bikes and want to do everything in one shot. Is shipping parts a problem? What about cost--a couple of examples. Thanks, Shawn




Just like you said, Chrome is thru the roof! As far as cost, I do not have any particular prices, just I spent over a K on the Black DX. They are local to me so no shipping. Call them. What is getting Zinc plated?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 30, 2013)

I have no clue where you live. But i got a guy in the slums of the ghetto of Newark NJ. He is really good and has been around for 55 years. Not to many around anymore doing chrome from what i see and hear in my area due to there highly strict regulations.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2013)

I had my sprocket, cranks and seat post (Elgin Twin) chromed at Walkers Custom Chrome in Shasta Lake City (530) 275-3634 and was stoked at the results.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 21, 2013)

My guy in Orange, California is Dan the Polisher. He polishes anything and does all prep work

on chrome, nickel, and cad stuff. He handles taking it to the chrome shop, and post polishes your

stuff too, when you pick it up, it looks like jewelry.  Dan (714) 628-0388    He is a one guy shop, 

very cool old guy. He has done great work for us.


----------

